# Sleep Anxiety, need opinion



## HeiseTX (Mar 24, 2017)

First off I'm male, 31yrs old

never drink, dont smoke, no chronic illnesses, eat a whole food diet, fresh/local/non gmo.

Recently, Ive found it difficult to sleep soundly for 7 + hours. Normally, I sleep 9-10 hours. Difference is now I tend to wake up between 2-4 hours and find it hard to fall back asleep when I'd normally just either fall back asleep or sleep through.

I eventually do fall back asleep say I go to bed at 1am wake at 4am go to sleep at 6 or 7am wake up at 9am then try to sleep but stay in bed til 11 or 12pm. (my normal schedule is fall asleep at 2 or 3am sleep til 1-12pm.)

Also, I get a weird feeling or sensation of falling/sinking feeling in my stomach soon as im drifting off to sleep. it wakes me out of it. atlesdt 3-4 times when I try to get back to sleep.

Thing is I dont feel sleepy next day...I feel an inbetween feeling; never alert but not sleepy, an anxious middle ground, low mood/can do labor but not fresh alert awake feeling...also like I look like i need sleep, imo.

Past 2 weeks I quit pre workouts and creatine to give my kidneys/adrenals a break... I did use one past sunday and had coffee today.

Sunday I worked legs and it was a hard workout to get through. I was fatiguing with less weight, urinated like 10 times, had BO, breathing heavy/felt narrow throat but afterward felt elated a bit...then walked 7 miles went to sleep at 3am and may have woken up and felt/looked like shit next day. ( pale, dry skin, dark circles, ruddy skin,)

is this high cortisol? anemia? fatigue? low test? hypo thyroid? or male somatopause? 

takes me an extra day to recover.

should i start looking at cortisol test or blood panel?

is it pre workout stimulant withdrawls, as Ive relied on them for years to get tbru workouts, only taking breaks when broke or they quit working.


thanks.


----------



## Lilo (Mar 24, 2017)

You have sleep maintenance insomnia and the falling sensation that wakes you up sounds like a hypnic jerk. Almost everyone experiences that at some point, so it is very common. What is uncommon though is to have it every time you fall asleep. Yes, it can be due to anxiety, it can be due to caffeine, workout frequency and intensity, it can be a health reason. 

This will sound weird but try not to stress about not being able to sleep right. It will only give you more anxiety and contribute to lower sleep quality. Death spiral there.

What I would suggest is google "sleep hygiene", do that, make sure everything is right and in order for you to have a restful sleep. If that doesn't work, go see a doctor.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2017)

I would say get some GMO in your diet. Its probably depression cause your life has this void in it that can only be filled with pop tarts and cheese nips.

I say this only because we can't diagnose things. You need to see a physician and/or a psychotherapist.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm going with the lack of Cheetos thing.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 24, 2017)

Make yourself a couple strong cocktails about an HR before bed, works for me every time


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 24, 2017)

Smoke some weed,
/EndThread.....


----------



## Milo (Mar 24, 2017)

As Lilo said, chill out! For me personally, if I'm laying in bed telling myself to fall asleep it makes it worse. Get in an EXACT routine and stick with it to the letter. I think that will help.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2017)

TriniJuice said:


> Smoke some weed,
> /EndThread.....



Smoke weed
Eat cheetos and pop tarts 
Get sleep 

Now /thread


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2017)

Two words: Stomach. Pancakes.

Sleep well, M8


----------



## Genuineraws (Jul 19, 2017)

maybe you could try to change a more comfortable pillow


----------



## Fat Gig (Aug 7, 2017)

I am an aefull sleeper.Even changing or taking out something that is normally in your routien even if its something unhealthy can alter/mess with your normal sleep patter.I allso have tbe dreams of falling etc while dozing off to sleep.Allso could be things going on round and round in your head while your asleep IE stress at work family anything.My doctor perscibed me sleeping pills and i took a course of them they put me out for sure but was allmost like a zombie when the started to kick in but if the sleep thing still not right for you maybe get down the quack for a yarn


----------



## sz82 (Aug 21, 2017)

its your kidneys. too many stimulants weaken them (adrenals are connected to them), causing anxiety and restlessness. Dont drink coffee or take any stimulants and don't think about it. Let us know how you feel. I am going through the same thing because I stopped HRT 8 weeks ago and ridden with anxiety


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 22, 2017)

For a while i would wake up every 2hrs. What helped was changing out to a temperpedic memory foam mattress and pillow. When i needed to sleep because i had to and was too wired to. I take 2 shots and then 2more with ice and sip.
Puts me right out.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 22, 2017)

#TheMatrix said:


> For a while i would wake up every 2hrs. What helped was changing out to a temperpedic memory foam mattress and pillow. When i needed to sleep because i had to and was too wired to. I take 2 shots and then 2more with ice and sip.
> Puts me right out.



My wifes friend also has insomnia and goes the herbal? Natural? Route.  Does teas with mellow stuff or something and the candles idk wtf is up with it but she claims it helps.


----------



## tdka (Sep 5, 2018)

#TheMatrix said:


> My wifes friend also has insomnia and goes the herbal? Natural? Route.  Does teas with mellow stuff or something and the candles idk wtf is up with it but she claims it helps.




Try some of the sleepy time tea - not kidding at all. Also, a tiny sip of something warm about 15 minutes before bed. This is a constant problem with many. Glad we're talking about it.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 5, 2018)

Ummm. Weed. It's the only way I sleep 8 hrs


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 10, 2018)

Melatonin... jerking off.. herb... new mattress/pillow.. ambien.. not necessarily in that order but all good ways that seem to help me get some sleep. Lol


----------



## HeiseTX (May 26, 2019)

I heard GHB would help?


----------



## Long (May 26, 2019)

Smoke a joint, eat something tasty, fall asleep watching something funny.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 1, 2019)

What’s your training like?
i get like that when I am over training or under eating and my body is stressed usually a few days off and a few days of good eatin helped me. Yours could be caused me a diff issue. Just me 2 cents


----------



## Tiny (Jun 26, 2019)

You maybe have AIDS, or are turning zombie, or a little column A and little column B

Seriously, while Lilo seems to be likely accurate, those are quite a few specific issues that I think call for a more serious inquiry then a BB forum...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 26, 2019)

I concur with Tiny. Definitely AIDS.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 26, 2019)

i love all the standby doctors we have here.  Makes me feel secure even tho im sick


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Jul 1, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> i love all the standby doctors we have here.  Makes me feel secure even tho im sick


That’s definitely aids


----------



## Lngrflco (Jul 31, 2019)

I have trouble sleeping. The doctor wants me to take some pills but, I can't get down like that. Weed helps sometimes depending on the strain but, not everyone responds well to it. I know a lot of people swear by melatonin. I also take l- theanine at night and i think it really helps me get 6 -7 whole hours. I'm not a doctor, I'm a welder. Disclaimer.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 1, 2019)

If anyone is having any anxiety issues, make sure youre taking a magnesium supplement.  Im pretty sure I dealt with anxiety for about 20 years that was totally due to a mg deficiency.  

Only a few forms of magnesium are absorbable so do your homework.  

And again, weed for sleep.  For sure.  Indicas or edibles.  Not vape


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 1, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If anyone is having any anxiety issues, make sure youre taking a magnesium supplement.  Im pretty sure I dealt with anxiety for about 20 years that was totally due to a mg deficiency.
> 
> Only a few forms of magnesium are absorbable so do your homework.
> 
> And again, weed for sleep.  For sure.  Indicas or edibles.  Not vape


Thanks for the info on magnesium, I need to explore this.


----------



## Jin (Aug 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Thanks for the info on magnesium, I need to explore this.



You just need a “safe space” for your anxiety:32 (19):


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> You just need a “safe space” for your anxiety:32 (19):


My anxiety needs a safe space from me


----------



## HeiseTX (Aug 5, 2019)

Good source gor CBD?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2019)

HeiseTX said:


> Good source gor CBD?



I've used Bluebird Botanicals for a couple years. Good quality, and they send the occasional coupon which is when I stock up.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If anyone is having any anxiety issues, make sure youre taking a magnesium supplement.  Im pretty sure I dealt with anxiety for about 20 years that was totally due to a mg deficiency.
> 
> Only a few forms of magnesium are absorbable so do your homework.
> 
> And again, weed for sleep.  For sure.  Indicas or edibles.  Not vape



Curious why you'd not recommend a vaporizer when using cannabis to treat sleep anxiety. Why not an indica through, for example, a Mighty? Better fer yer lungs than combustion and takes effect sooner (and more predictably IME) than an edible.


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 5, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Curious why you'd not recommend a vaporizer when using cannabis to treat sleep anxiety. Why not an indica through, for example, a Mighty? Better fer yer lungs than combustion and takes effect sooner (and more predictably IME) than an edible.



My experience is only with vape carts.  I feel like I only get thc from them and that no matter the strain, the effect is the same.  Im honestly not concerned at all about the dangers of weed smoke.  There doesnt seem to be any.  I mostly just use a bong, but again, my experience with real vaporizers is limited


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 7, 2019)

if you can source true cbd (from a dispensary or grower) things will be a lot different.  

A 2/1 or 4/1 ratio cbd to thc, will do you good.  

NBL,

I have a mighty, its a nice tool.  

If you smoke to sleep in 12yrs you ll be where im at....

You wake up 3 times a night to take a piss and a rip


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 7, 2019)

King Volcano is my baby.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> King Volcano is my baby.



those are nice as well.  Just stationary


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 8, 2019)

NBL

If you are going to get CBD online, bluebird is one of the best spots.  

You only want something coming out of Cali, CO, Oregon, etc.....NW US area


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 9, 2019)

Generic Unisom gel-caps (The Walmart), or the generic ZZquil liquid, works great.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 9, 2019)

I have never taken the CBD oil.  Can you actually feel the effects, like a calming effect or anything?


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 9, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> I have never taken the CBD oil.  Can you actually feel the effects, like a calming effect or anything?



If it is real, absolutely.  People dont think a lot of cbd but it is very powerful medicine.  And side effects are not zero by any means


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 9, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> If it is real, absolutely.  People dont think a lot of cbd but it is very powerful medicine.  And side effects are not zero by any means



I would say that depends where you get or got it...??

how much you take and the method you take it...


----------



## Gadawg (Aug 9, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> I would say that depends where you get or got it...??
> 
> how much you take and the method you take it...



If it’s not expensive AND tested by a third party source, it’s probably pure chit.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 9, 2019)

yes and no....

The places in Cali, CO....Pacific NW....Has weed, hemp, cbd, etc etc to spare.  

What you would pay on the east coast could be 5x and pretty much the same stuff.  A lot of the big companies are all just name.....

Have you heard of Charlotte's web..?


----------



## Dielard (Sep 7, 2019)

Try 5-HTP and Valerian combined, helped me when I suffered with same thing. Sleep like a baby now


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 7, 2019)

I use herbstrong CBD. Definitely helps with sleep and calming anxiety


----------



## Ardennes (May 19, 2020)

Hey OP. 

I've had this kind of thing every night for nearly 6 years now. 

Sometimes it feels like I can't breathe, other times I just wake up with a bit of a jump. It's miserable and even scary at times.

That said, I don't have sleep apnoea, known heart issues, or any known neurological conditions. I'll be honest and say that there's a lot more that the healthcare system could check me for, but as I live in the UK I'm limited by what they're willing to order tests for.

In all though it's been 6 years and things like stress, caffeine, bad diet and a change in the wind direction can make it worse.

My partner is convinced it's an anxiety/trauma based issue as I witnessed domestic violence at a young age. I'm still not fully convinced, and yeah it might be toxic masculinity, or just the fact it's hard to believe it's mental when it feels so real.

The reality is though I'm still here, and minus sleep being ruined for me, it's livable as far as chronic conditions go.

Go doctors and get things ruled out by all means, but as others have said sleep hygiene etc is essential.


----------



## TheSpectre (May 24, 2020)

Ardennes said:


> Hey OP.
> 
> I've had this kind of thing every night for nearly 6 years now.
> 
> ...



It's likely panic attacks. UK doctors are notorious for being stingy with real anxiety medicine (benzodiazepines). Beta blockers, specifically Inderal also work wonders and psych doctors will prescribe them.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 5, 2020)

I recommend you look into some indica edibles to take before bed. It’s natural and effective! Also look into Ashwagandha It lowers cortisol, helps with anxiety and stress. It also boosts your immune system.

https://www.nowfoods.com/supplements/ashwagandha-450-mg-veg-capsules


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks! I've tried better sleep hygiene...


----------

